
Show HN: Side-Project: Collection of blockchain, ICO and cryptocurrency websites - marky_nolan
Managing my bookmarks bar with so many blockchain related resources was becoming a problem. So, I decided to launch a side project (non-profit) which would be a directory of blockchain related resources like -<p>- Blockchain blogs<p>- Blockchain books<p>- Blockchain job websites<p>- Blockchain YouTube channels<p>- ICO review websites<p>- Cryptocurrency wallets<p>- Blockchain developer tools<p>- Blockchain related APIs<p>- Crypto Wallets<p>- Crypto Price Trackers<p>- Blockchain related chat groups<p>- Blockchain related communities<p>- Blockchain mining websites<p>- Blockchain related games<p>and everything that you would need related to blockchain and cryptocurrencies.<p>I have built a first draft of the website here - <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cryptomanual.co" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cryptomanual.co</a><p>Anyone can contribute to the list of links so the list can keep getting useful.<p>This is still in beta. Please let me know your feedback.
======
billwill
Hi Marky_Nolan. You Did a great job in Informative rich, yet productive
website with the Minimalist design. Kudos. Will share on Facebook group
dealing in Cyrto.

